# Angehender Student benötigt Hilfe



## <desty> (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mich um einen Studienplatz in Holland mit der Fachrichtung "Multimedia Design & Technology" beworben. Die dortige Uni verlangt nach einer "Hausaufgabe", um die Bewerber in Ihrem Können einschätzen zu können (so denk ich mir das mal).
Diese Hausaufgabe sieht so aus, dass ich einen Text über

a) Die neuesten Entwicklungen in den Medien
b) Die neuesten Entwicklungen im Technik-Bereich

verfassen soll. mehr wurde mir nicht gesagt. und genau DA liegt auch mein Problem.
Ich habe leider im Moment wenig Ideen was ich dazu schreiben soll und versuche mir auf diesem Wege vielleicht ein paar nette Anstösse zu verschaffen 

Ich dachte mir evtl ein wenig über die "Couchpotatoe-Gesellschaft" zu verfassen... genauer gesagt über die neue Software-Generation. Microsoft hat z.B. die neue Windows Mediacenter Version herausgebracht, mit der die User vollen Zugriff auf Video, Sound, etc mit einer einzigen Fernbedienung über einen einzigen Rechner haben und sich zudem nichtmal aus Ihrer Couch erheben müssen 

Haltet ihr das für ne gute Idee?


Worüber könnte ich noch schreiben? Neue Handygenerationen (evtl guter Ansatz aber weiss nich genau was man da so schreiben soll)..


echt schwierig irgendwie 



Also wer mir helfne möchte, der soll's ruhig machen  Ich freu mich über jeden Post!


(ich weiss das dieser thread hier "offtopic" ist, wusste allerdings nicht wo ich sonst posten sollte... sorry!)


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Dezember 2004)

desty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (ich weiss das dieser thread hier "offtopic" ist, wusste allerdings nicht wo ich sonst posten sollte... sorry!)



In der Creative Lounge vielleicht? Oder im Smalltalk? Aber PS ist falscher als falsch *g*
Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm.

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bist du noch nicht richtig angenommen ja? Wenn es davon also abhängt ist es natürlich sehr schwierig da genau das richtige zu schreiben.
Ist das eine richtige Uni oder eine FH? Und warum studierst du in Holland? Ich meine, Holland ist nicht gerade die Metropole neuer Entwicklungen und Arbeitsplätze in diesem Bereich.

Also neue Entwicklungen...ich denke da es ein "design"-Studium ist, ist es sicherlich nicht falsch die neue Flashkonkurrenz zu erwähnen. Das ganze nennt ich SVG und soll unheimlich klasse sein. Habe mich leider kaum damit beschäftigt, aber vielleicht ist es ja für dich relevant:

http://www.aboutwebdesign.de/awd/content/1023384263.shtml

Tja, ich weiss jetzt leider nicht wie tiefgehend diese Entwicklungen sein sollten.
Wichtig zu erwähnen halte ich es aber auch, dass immer mehr 3d-Animationen in die Kinos kommen und das vor allem in diesem Bereich momentan stark aufgerüstet wird, da diese Filme sehr gut ankommen.

Tjoa, wenn mir noch was einfällt sag ich bescheid 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## <desty> (9. Dezember 2004)

Das is schonmal sehr gut 

Danke! tolle Idee 



der Grund warum ich in Holland studiere ist das meiner meinung nach vie bessere Schulsystem (keine Hörsäle sondern Arbeitsgruppen), die neuen Titel wie "Bachelor" und "Master"...

man kann Dozenten duzen, durchfallquote ist niedriger, man wohnt direkt an der "quelle" und es gibt sogut wie keinen NC..



pss: ist ne FH.. Nachdem ich meinen Bachelor gemacht hab gehts auf ner UNI in Ger weiter


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Dezember 2004)

Welche der Ideen willst du denn verwenden? 

Aber gern geschehen. Kollegen hilft man doch gern weiter. *g*

Bachelor und Master-Studiengänge gibt es mittlerweile auch alle in Deutschland. Diese haben zum Diplom aber wenig unterschied, außer das sie International sind und das man mit dem Vordiplom recht wenig anfangen kann, im Gegensatz zum Bachelor.
Ich habe mich aber dennoch fürs Diplom entschieden, da dieses sehr viel bekannter bei den Firmen ist und weil es sich sehr viel besser anhört *g*

Arbeitsgruppen gibt es auch an deutschen FHs, nur später in der Uni wirst du diese schnell vermissen denke ich, denn da ist sehr viel Eigeninitiative erforderlich. Daher verstehe ich nicht wie man auf einer FH anfangen kann!? Ich meine, auf der Uni lernst du ganz anders und sehr viel genereller. Daher wird es sehr schwer sich darauf umzustellen und einiges an Wissen nachzuholen.

Ich drück dir aber die Daumen!

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## <desty> (9. Dezember 2004)

îch habe keine möglichkeit direkt bei ner uni anzufangen da ich leider nur das Fachabi habe


----------

